# VW Performance Shop in St. Louis?



## emc76 (May 11, 2010)

Does anyone know of a good VW performance/tuning shop in the St. Louis, Mo area? I have an '85 GTI 16v. that has been partially converted into an ITA car and it needs a lot of work. Thanks in advance for your help. 

Evan


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

You should get in touch with the Corbitt brothers, who are active in the StLvw.org local club. They know the racers it the area pretty well. Our circle of friends (I used to live on the IL side in Greenville) has played with a lot of different types of VW racing over the last few decades. Dave and Adam are currently playing with a 16vT Golf II drag car, but Dave should be able to put you in touch with the good road racers in the area. 

Chris Albin has been running IT for 20+ years out of Maryland Heights, MO, currently racing an ITB Golf III and an HP Golf II. Chuck Mathis is in St. Joseph and started out in IT with Albin (they shared an ITA Rabbit GTI in the beginning) had a lot of success running a 16v GTI in ITA, and now runs a Scirocco I in FP. Both guys are a wealth of knowledge and skill, and can probably help you do or find whatever you need. Thier advice and assistance helped me get to the pointy end of ITB much quicker than I could have myself.


----------



## epb43b (Nov 10, 2009)

*hey*

whats up evan? i go toschool in rolla,mo and drive through stl all the time to come back home to indianapolis, in. ther is a pretty sick vw, audi, and porsche shop that can do maintenance and/or do some custom modification work. its called EPWerks. just go to epwerks.com and check them out.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

if you need cage work done contact Izzys Custom Cages, tell Scott that Shawn sent you.

If you're not already, join STLVW.org


----------



## DCor (Sep 20, 2000)

Do you intend to race it in SCCA again? 

Log on to stlvw.org to hookup with the local vw gearheads.


----------

